# Along for the ride... PCD Guest experience



## rmcmjr (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope to accompany a family member to his delivery. As the guest I was hoping to maximize my experience. I am interested in the factory and museum, but more interested in the driving.

I was looking for info on how much, if any, driving the guest gets to do for the PCD.

If I will only be along for the ride, then I'm hoping to sign up for and participate in the one or two day driving course. Is the one day course offered on Sat and Sun or only Sat?

He placed order today and finds out three available dates for PCD on Mon, Mar 19, so we're trying to plan ahead. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

rmcmjr said:


> I hope to accompany a family member to his delivery. As the guest I was hoping to maximize my experience. I am interested in the factory and museum, but more interested in the driving.
> 
> I was looking for info on how much, if any, driving the guest gets to do for the PCD.
> 
> ...


You get to do as much as he does (trading places in each of the drives) actually you can do it all if you can convince him!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

rmcmjr said:


> I hope to accompany a family member to his delivery. As the guest I was hoping to maximize my experience. I am interested in the factory and museum, but more interested in the driving.
> 
> I was looking for info on how much, if any, driving the guest gets to do for the PCD.
> 
> ...


My spouse drove equal time with me. We paired up in one car and swapped seats at the three exercises.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The three exercises my son did with me were a mini-autocross, braking, and skid pad. The mini-autocross is just going fast around the course. The braking is a panic stop from 40, 45, and 50 steering to stay between the cones. On the skid pad, we did 360s with the stability control off and then tried it with the stability on (hint, it won't spin). He drove everything I did. Then we went to the museum and I drove the X5 over and back. I could have let him but I didn't. We both took fun rides with one of the instructors after lunch. Then he drove his car home and I drove my new bimmer.

It is not a driving school but my son had fun. You will too. At a school there would be more training. Like underseer/oversteer correction on a wet skidpad. The correct lines for corners and where to brake (in an M-school at least). The performance center delivery has a hint of instruction (they'll yell at you on the walkie talkie if you don't brake hard enough to engage the ABS, for instance) but it is just basically having fun with minimal instruction.

Jim


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

JimD1 said:


> The three exercises my son did with me were a mini-autocross, braking, and skid pad. The mini-autocross is just going fast around the course. The braking is a panic stop from 40, 45, and 50 steering to stay between the cones. On the skid pad, we did 360s with the stability control off and then tried it with the stability on (hint, it won't spin). He drove everything I did. Then we went to the museum and I drove the X5 over and back. I could have let him but I didn't. We both took fun rides with one of the instructors after lunch. Then he drove his car home and I drove my new bimmer.
> 
> It is not a driving school but my son had fun. You will too. At a school there would be more training. Like underseer/oversteer correction on a wet skidpad. The correct lines for corners and where to brake (in an M-school at least). The performance center delivery has a hint of instruction (they'll yell at you on the walkie talkie if you don't brake hard enough to engage the ABS, for instance) but it is just basically having fun with minimal instruction.
> 
> Jim


This is a very accurate summary of our experience also.


----------

